# HS928 Moves in reverse but does not go forward.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have used the search function but could not come up with anything similar unless I am not searching right.

HS928 moves Ok in reverse but does not go forward. what should I inspect? I couldn't see anything obvious.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does it make any noises like slipping or skipping? If so, it may be an issue with the side transmission. I had that scenario with my first HS928.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Most likely the right transmission. If the input from the HST to the right transmission is turning when in forward you have problems in the right transmission.when the countershaft bushing fails it lets the gear get sloppy and may work one direction but not the other . Right transmission is the weak point in the drive system. Water gets in, grease deteriorates , gears get rusty, then the bushings and bearings fail. Right transmission should be serviced regularly.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prime said:


> Most likely the right transmission. If the input from the HST to the right transmission is turning when in forward you have problems in the right transmission.when the countershaft bushing fails it lets the gear get sloppy and may work one direction but not the other . Right transmission is the weak point in the drive system. Water gets in, grease deteriorates , gears get rusty, then the bushings and bearings fail. Right transmission should be serviced regularly.


Yip I agree,, looks like you need a rebuild,,,, make sure you get the complete kit with all the gears and shafts,,,, replace all the bearings inside also,,, just as well to do it all the one time then its all new again and should last for ever,,,, better to spend $300-400 on parts on the older style Honda then to go buy a new Honda blower that you may be dissappointed in performance,,, bogging and chute clogging like most new Hondas are doing,,,,, I had a few buddys here do the quick repair as in just take it apart,,, and replace the pin that holds the gear on so it will work again but sometimes it will work other times a few guys had it break again,,, so your best best do it all the one time she'll be like new again


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Yip I agree,, looks like you need a rebuild,,,, make sure you get the complete kit with all the gears and shafts,,,, replace all the bearings inside also,,, just as well to do it all the one time then its all new again and should last for ever,,,, better to spend $300-400 on parts then go buy a new


Yes $400. is about right and 6 hrs or so. Last forever....ah no. I just service my 3 yr old HS928 and already caked grease rusty gears, a bad bushing and a rough bearing. Cost of parts to service was $60. I just did one that failed at 7 years service, cost was $380. Every 3 -4 years seems about right to service it. Honda manual says grease transmission every year.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Most likely the right transmission. If the input from the HST to the right transmission is turning when in forward you have problems in the right transmission.when the countershaft bushing fails it lets the gear get sloppy and may work one direction but not the other . Right transmission is the weak point in the drive system. Water gets in, grease deteriorates , gears get rusty, then the bushings and bearings fail. Right transmission should be serviced regularly.


ok. i'll check that. the right side trans is only for forward?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ok. i'll check that. the right side trans is only for forward?


No its all the drive for forward and reverse,,,its not that bad of a job but if you know someone who had done one before maybe you can get him to come help you out,,,, once you know how to do then you;ll always know


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prime said:


> Yes $400. is about right and 6 hrs or so. Last forever....ah no. I just service my 3 yr old HS928 and already caked grease rusty gears, a bad bushing and a rough bearing. Cost of parts to service was $60. I just did one that failed at 7 years service, cost was $380. Every 3 -4 years seems about right to service it. Honda manual says grease transmission every year.


What some of the guys are doing around here after they rebuild the Hondas they drill a hole in the side case so they can keep it all greased up,,, not sure why Honda didnt do this in the 1st place


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Most likely the right transmission. If the input from the HST to the right transmission is turning when in forward you have problems in the right transmission.when the countershaft bushing fails it lets the gear get sloppy and may work one direction but not the other . Right transmission is the weak point in the drive system. Water gets in, grease deteriorates , gears get rusty, then the bushings and bearings fail. Right transmission should be serviced regularly.


when you mention servicing does that mean removing and taking apart? is that difficult? I could take one off a donor blower and put it on but have not even removed one yet.

how much would a right side tranny be worth used?

i wish there were more videos on this stuff on you tube. I have a hard time understanding written instructions but when i watch a video I can pretty much do it.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> when you mention servicing does that mean removing and taking apart? is that difficult? I could take one off a donor blower and put it on but have not even removed one yet.
> 
> how much would a right side tranny be worth used?
> 
> i wish there were more videos on this stuff on you tube. I have a hard time understanding written instructions but when i watch a video I can pretty much do it.


If donor tranny works then use it,, just check out all the gears and pin make sure all good,,, but also while its apart buy all the bearings brand new


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> If donor tranny works then use it,, just check out all the gears and pin make sure all good,,, but also while its apart buy all the bearings brand new


thanks for advice. Have never attempted removal. is it difficult? do you have to remove anything else first?

wish i could find a video on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks for advice. Have never attempted removal. is it difficult? do you have to remove anything else first?
> 
> wish i could find a video on it.


No video for it, but this thread has a real wealth of information about it....

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> No video for it, but this thread has a real wealth of information about it....
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html



Thank you! that thread was right under this big Italian nose.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks for advice. Have never attempted removal. is it difficult? do you have to remove anything else first?
> 
> wish i could find a video on it.


You have to remove the tracks, unbolt Left side axle bearing holder, unbolt tensioner (2 nuts). Unhook and remove springs top and bottom. Unbolt cable holder, leave cables attached and move aside. Then remove the left side frame and transmission case as a unit . Service the unit and put back together in reverse. Grease shafts, etc. as you put back together. Use the right transmission sticky as a guide for assembling the transmission.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> What some of the guys are doing around here after they rebuild the Hondas they drill a hole in the side case so they can keep it all greased up,,, not sure why Honda didnt do this in the 1st place


adding grease is good but that doesnt seal out the water which is what causes the trouble. If these were a sealed system they would likely out last the machine.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> when you mention servicing does that mean removing and taking apart? is that difficult? I could take one off a donor blower and put it on but have not even removed one yet.
> 
> how much would a right side tranny be worth used?
> 
> i wish there were more videos on this stuff on you tube. I have a hard time understanding written instructions but when i watch a video I can pretty much do it.


Even a used one should be disassembled checked , and packed with grease. If they have run at all water has entered the system. Impossible to know how good it is without opening it up.
I would just open yours up and see what you need. You may not need everything in the case. Most of the Gears may be OK with a clean up, Replace bearings and bushings for sure, assess the rest part by part. boats .Net list the parts. It may be cheaper than you think.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> You have to remove the tracks, unbolt Left side axle bearing holder, unbolt tensioner (2 nuts). Unhook and remove springs top and bottom. Unbolt cable holder, leave cables attached and move aside. Then remove the left side frame and transmission case as a unit . Service the unit and put back together in reverse. Grease shafts, etc. as you put back together. Use the right transmission sticky as a guide for assembling the transmission.


I did the everything without a problem until the last part. remove the left side frame. does that mean I have to disconnect cables? and disconnect the pulley assembly? That whole side is one piece?

ok. i see . you mentioned the springs and cable holder. my mistake.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I did the everything without a problem until the last part. remove the left side frame. does that mean I have to disconnect cables? and disconnect the pulley assembly? That whole side is one piece?
> 
> ok. i see . you mentioned the springs and cable holder. my mistake.


My mistake.....Remove right side frame and transmission as unit. I take it you realized this by your comment.
Let me know what you find inside. 
PM me if you want.


----------

